# Hilfe gesucht - Ausstattung vom ZR Team 7 und Beratung Antrieb



## flobots (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich hab das Radon zr 7 von 2008, inzwischen ist mein Antrieb allerdings  komplett abgefahren, und ich brauch neues Kettenblatt, Kassette und  Kette.

Weiss jemand welche Teile 2008 da am zr 7 verbaut wurden?

Hätte gerne genau die gleichen, ausser es macht wirklich Sinn was anderes einzubauen, bin da offen für Vorschläge.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo flobots,

am 2008er ZR Team 7.0 waren 9fach Shimano Deore Kassette und Kette sowie eine Shimano XT Kurbel verbaut, also im Einzelnen:
Kurbel Shimano FCM 760
Kassette Shimano CS HG 50
Kette Shimano HG 53

RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flobots (12. Juli 2011)

wow vielen dank genau die antwort hab ich gesucht 

jetzt stellt sich nur noch die frage welche kettenblätter ich genau brauche, die kann man ja einzeln nachbestellen oder? ich bräuchte das grosse und das mittlere oder gibt es shimano xt kurbel nur im set?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Juli 2011)

Hier Kettenblatt mittel:http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1196/a1577/kettenblatt-xt-fc-m760-32-zaehne.html

und Kettenblatt groß:http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1196/a84/kettenblatt-xt-fc-m760-44-zaehne.html?mfid=43

RADON Team


----------

